# Will it hatch soon?



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

Today would be Day 16 of incubation. Humidity levels were high. I've candled the egg an hour ago and the inside is opaque, except the round tip where I can see the air sac. So any day now?  I'm excited.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Normally takes 18 days gl


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Sounds like you're close...mine usually start pipping around day 17. You'll know when it happens, baby tiels like to announce their coming into the world!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Was the air sac fairly straight in the egg or was it tilted to one side? The air sac tilts to one side when it's getting close to hatch time; this is called draw down.


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

tielfan said:


> Was the air sac fairly straight in the egg or was it tilted to one side? The air sac tilts to one side when it's getting close to hatch time; this is called draw down.


wow...yes it's slightly tilted


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

tielfan said:


> Was the air sac fairly straight in the egg or was it tilted to one side? The air sac tilts to one side when it's getting close to hatch time; this is called draw down.


Yesterday it was straight, now it's slightly tilted. Guess we're getting close!


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

I LOVE the sound of new babies!!!! You'll know it once they arrive usually 18-21 days depending...good luck hopefully you'll hear them soon


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

Erinsmom said:


> I LOVE the sound of new babies!!!! You'll know it once they arrive usually 18-21 days depending...good luck hopefully you'll hear them soon


Egg had a pip mark this morning. Soon  very excited but also nervous


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

Sendo said:


> Egg had a pip mark this morning. Soon  very excited but also nervous


Yeah I was really nervous the first time too.


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

Erin, Roxy_Culver or TielFan, approximately how long after the first pip mark should it hatch? Thanks.


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

Sendo said:


> Erin, Roxy_Culver or TielFan, approximately how long after the first pip mark should it hatch? Thanks.


Sorry i don't mess with the eggs enough to know that. I am a let nature take its course kinda girl. I look at the eggs but not that closely.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Normal hatch time is up to 48 hours, and many babies will take this long. But if you've got a ninja chick in there it might kick its way out a lot faster than that. Buster and Shodu's eggs can go from completely unmarked egg to fully hatched baby in a couple of hours.


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, I can hear the chick chirping softly inside the egg...so cute!!! Egg is under mommy bird hopefully I'll wake up to a baby tomorrow morning!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww bless, it makes your heart melt when you can hear them in the egg  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

lperry82 said:


> Aww bless, it makes your heart melt when you can hear them in the egg
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


Thank you Lindsey. It did make me emotional.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

It's certainly amazing hearing the chicks in the egg


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

When the chick hatches, posts some photos here so we can see them
Mine hatched a few days ago
They are presiouse


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

Baruch said:


> When the chick hatches, posts some photos here so we can see them
> Mine hatched a few days ago
> They are presiouse


oops double post.


----------



## Sendo (Nov 25, 2012)

Baruch said:


> When the chick hatches, posts some photos here so we can see them
> Mine hatched a few days ago
> They are presiouse


There's three pip marks atm...lots of chirping inside the egg though...hoping tonight or tomorrow morning...getting impatient. I've increased the humidity level in the house. Hoping tomorrow or tonight but the egg will be with the parents inside the nest so I won't see it until tomorrow morning.


----------



## devilangel09 (Feb 5, 2008)

Did the chock hatch


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Sendo said:


> There's three pip marks atm...lots of chirping inside the egg though...hoping tonight or tomorrow morning...getting impatient. I've increased the humidity level in the house. Hoping tomorrow or tonight but the egg will be with the parents inside the nest so I won't see it until tomorrow morning.


YAY
I've had baby cockatiels hatch and trust me
It's the best experience you will ever have when u first see the chick


----------

